# Making it all click



## Rob Broad (Jul 19, 2004)

At what level does your training all seem to come together and really make sense?


----------



## whalen (Jul 22, 2004)

Usually at about Blue Belt level things start to make sense or as you say begin to click. 

 I found this to be true in most cases there are some times that people are able to put it all together at an earlier stage in their training.

This is just my observation I have actively taught Hapkido since 1977

  Hal artyon:


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 22, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> At what level does your training all seem to come together and really make sense?


Rob, I really think it's a "multi-stage", continual process. I have been training about 8 years in TKD in a very traditional school with a self defense emphasis (not that this matters, just background info). There have been many stages 
in my training where another "lightbulb" seems to click on, and I felt like I had advanced to a new level. So, to get back to your question, It seems fuuny to me, but whenever I think things have really "come together", as you described it, after a few more months of hard work, it's like everything has "come together" again on a higher level, and I look back at where I was and wonder how I could have felt the way I did at the time. Maybe that's the sign of a good school and/or a good teacher, or maybe it's also how you approach your training, mentally. I don't know, but I like this topic/thread, and anxious to hear other's thoughts.


----------



## Scout_379 (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm at brown, and training for my black belt. And things right now are really coming together as I continue to train. Or maybe it's because of age...


----------



## Sarah (Jul 22, 2004)

What a great question,  I would love to know when everything will start to come together.

As I am a beginner a lot of things feel really awkward, Im looking forward to the day when my Spinning Hook Kicks look like Spinning Hook Kicks and not like some crazy woman flapping her leg in the air.

My Instructor say's some if his BB are just beginning to understand some things they had been taught during thier jurney to BB, and even if we dont understand things at our early stages we should never dismis it like it is rubbish or think 'that'll never work' because as we go along we might just start to understand.

I think it will always be a constant journy for spirital self development, the body will evently catch up.


----------



## Disco (Jul 22, 2004)

For the entire journey of your training, into the Black Belt levels, it's always going to be coming together in one sense or another. It's the levels of awareness in going from complexity to simplicity in all the stages. Rest assured, you will see your own coming together many times.  :asian:


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jul 22, 2004)

As far as physically being able to do techniques, I was blessed with the ability to do the things I set my mind to. Most Tae Kwon Do technique just came naturally to me, for whatever reason.

However, the ability to look beyond merely performing technique to really understanding it came after 4th Dan. When I started teaching on my own, I had to be able to understand what I was doing to be an effective teacher rather than just rotely teaching how to do this form or this sequence.
Even now, an understanding of what and how regarding free fighting, forms, drills etc. will continuously come to me, like periodic enlightenment.
Having a greater understanding of body mechanics, vital points, kinesiology and whatnot does help.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 29, 2004)

I dug this up again because I didn't see it the first time around.  I have thought throughtout my training that some particular aspect was "clicking" like at blue belt when I finally start to get that jump spin heel.  Instead of a crazy woman flapping her leg and getting nowhere near the target. That was for you Sarah. Then at red belt when sparring became actual opportunities that I could see.  But now, I don't know if it is clicking-- at least before when I went to class.  I think the program has to be an actual program, a progressive thing that builds something.  Not just a whim of the day thing that it has been in our dojang for the last two-three years. We hadn't really sparred in months and then one sparring session, then another long period.  How does anything click when you can't actually spar?  I'm ranting. sorry.  At older age, stuff can get away from you very fast.  Even if it clicked before, it has to be reviewed and practiced to keep the level. TW


----------



## Sarah (Jul 29, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I dug this up again because I didn't see it the first time around. I have thought throughtout my training that some particular aspect was "clicking" like at blue belt when I finally start to get that jump spin heel. Instead of a crazy woman flapping her leg and getting nowhere near the target. That was for you Sarah. Then at red belt when sparring became actual opportunities that I could see. But now, I don't know if it is clicking-- at least before when I went to class. I think the program has to be an actual program, a progressive thing that builds something. Not just a whim of the day thing that it has been in our dojang for the last two-three years. We hadn't really sparred in months and then one sparring session, then another long period. How does anything click when you can't actually spar? I'm ranting. sorry. At older age, stuff can get away from you very fast. Even if it clicked before, it has to be reviewed and practiced to keep the level. TW


Good point about building on what you are learning, we are really lucky that our Instructor has introduced a sheet which gives us our criteria that we will be marked on for our upcoming gradding and which months we will be learning new things etc, makes training very clear.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 29, 2004)

That sounds like your instructor is focused AND organized. Good way to go.
So that if you miss class you will know what you need to work on extra hard.  Except for sparring which is hard to make up.  I got to be too obsessive about TKD to miss anything unless I was sick and dying!   TW


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 29, 2004)

when I forget everything..................... and remember everything without concentrating on it.

thats when it clicks for me.


----------



## Drac (Sep 11, 2004)

Bammx2.
            That just about says it all..For me it was the first time someone attemped to grab at my firearm while I was on duty..I responded quickly and without thinking..


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2004)

Martial Tucker said:
			
		

> Rob, I really think it's a "multi-stage", continual process. I have been training about 8 years in TKD in a very traditional school with a self defense emphasis (not that this matters, just background info). There have been many stages
> in my training where another "lightbulb" seems to click on, and I felt like I had advanced to a new level. So, to get back to your question, It seems fuuny to me, but whenever I think things have really "come together", as you described it, after a few more months of hard work, it's like everything has "come together" again on a higher level, and I look back at where I was and wonder how I could have felt the way I did at the time. Maybe that's the sign of a good school and/or a good teacher, or maybe it's also how you approach your training, mentally. I don't know, but I like this topic/thread, and anxious to hear other's thoughts.


i like this explanation the best...so i don't think i need to restate it...

however, for me...this is the point at which all my various training starts to blend together...when i don't have think "judo" to do a throw, or have to think for a bit about jujitsu to do a wristlock or put on my taekwondo "hat" to start kicking..it's the little glimmers i get every once in a while that they're all coming together....


----------



## Lisa (Sep 11, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> it's the little glimmers i get every once in a while that they're all coming together....


BigNick, I like your statement.  I have seen too many people that want too many things too fast.  They are not willing to waiting and learn and I see them beat themselves up for it when they don't think they are moving ahead fast enough.  If only they would see the little victories in their training instead of how many submissions they had during a class, etc.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 11, 2004)

It usually "clicks" for me in freestyle practice. Those cool little flashes of internalized technique that you just "did" without overanalyzing what you thought you were going to do. (Try sayin' that fast:boing2: )

It is definitely a major reason that I keep training,those little clicks,maybe someday it will all just "be there" but until then,I'll keep training and hope to make those clicks get closer together.


----------

